# whch one i select



## Samer (Jan 19, 2011)

I'am not sure till now which depth I will take ,in my collage study I'study all the subjects since 2003 ,but I waa na choose the depth according USA market needs,so any one can help me


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 19, 2011)

What???!?!?

I think you're asking which one to take based on the US job market and the answer is it doesnt matter, your license will just say Mechanical. Take whichever you think you will pass.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Jan 20, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> What???!?!?
> I think you're asking which one to take based on the US job market and the answer is it doesnt matter, your license will just say Mechanical. Take whichever you think you will pass.


in most states the discipline doesn't matter at all, it only will say "PE" regardless of chemical, civil etc.

Even if you took all courses (??really??), your work experience probably favors the one over the other and will help passing.


----------



## civilized_naah (Jan 20, 2011)

HerrKaLeun said:


> Even if you took all courses (??really??), ...


Well Since it has been described as COLLAGE study, that is entirely possible ...


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 20, 2011)

HerrKaLeun said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > What???!?!?
> ...


Interesting... In California, they specify by discipline on the stamp, mine has an M in front. I looked up my number and I have the same number as a civil guy, just with a different letter. Maybe it costs them more money to add another digit in the number field.


----------



## DynaMechEng (Jan 20, 2011)

Since it appears no one else on this board is going to tell you this....

If you are trying to get a job in the USA , I recommend you first focus on developing your English skills. If your English skills are as bad as they appear from your post, it won't matter which depth module you take (i.e. You won't get/keep a job). You don't have to be perfect (we engineers certainly aren't generally known for our mastery of communication skills), but you'll need to be quite a bit better.

I don't mean to be offensive, but someone had to state the obvious.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 20, 2011)

DynaMechEng said:


> Since it appears no one else on this board is going to tell you this....
> If you are trying to get a job in the USA , I recommend you first focus on developing your English skills. If your English skills are as bad as they appear from your post, it won't matter which depth module you take (i.e. You won't get/keep a job). You don't have to be perfect (we engineers certainly aren't generally known for our mastery of communication skills), but you'll need to be quite a bit better.
> 
> I don't mean to be offensive, but someone had to state the obvious.


I thought that was implied by my "What?!?!?!??!!?"


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Jan 20, 2011)

DynaMechEng said:


> Since it appears no one else on this board is going to tell you this....
> If you are trying to get a job in the USA , I recommend you first focus on developing your English skills. If your English skills are as bad as they appear from your post, it won't matter which depth module you take (i.e. You won't get/keep a job). You don't have to be perfect (we engineers certainly aren't generally known for our mastery of communication skills), but you'll need to be quite a bit better.
> 
> I don't mean to be offensive, but someone had to state the obvious.


Careful, reading and listening skills typically are better than writing/speaking for foreigners. If he can pass the test, his skills are good enough to do engineering work that is not too public. Once he is here, he certainly will improve English quite a lot.

From experience I know that being in the English-speaking country greatly improves your English because you are forced to use it and hear it all the time, like when you are a baby and learn your native language.

He won't start out as the guy who makes presentations, but he can do design work just fine.

Samer: I don't know where you reside now, but I'd recommend to surround yourself with as much English as possible. Read English books, watch English movies. You also can take courses or do some language travel. As long as you make effort you'll be fine. When you are here, stay away from your country men. It happens too often that people from a country spend too much time wit each other and don't really improve their English skills.

My experience in the US is that people are very forgiving when you don't speak English perfectly as long as you make effort. Here people are happy just for the fact that you are not like many Spanish speaking people that don't make any effort, and now everything here has to be written in English and Spanish. This might not be politically correct to say for native speakers. But I think I came to this country so I need to learn this country's language, and not the other way around. It was hard for me to learn English while not being here, but I did my best and never had a problem because of my less-than-perfect English (I have a good job, went to graduate school, passed the PE test etc.). I'm not Shakespeare, but it is good enough for engineering. I would expect the same from everyone who comes to my native country, Germany, to learn German within a reasonable time.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 20, 2011)

HerrKaLeun: Well stated.


----------

